
An Anti-Immigration Site Posted a Video of Indian Families Hanging Out in a Park - rainhacker
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/anti-immigration-website-stokes-fear-among-indian-tech-worke?utm_term=.kmELQMNoo#.caJ7WvGkk
======
muzz
Scary stuff

